# Pregabalin



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried this for fibromyalgia recently?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Perhaps no body uses this.


----------



## Shorty808 (Aug 13, 2020)

I've tried it. It works ok, but it has some side effects. Weight gain, oversleeping, and not being able to think clearly if you're on a higher dose.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i was prescribed it but i couldn't take it--couldn't stand the side effects.


----------

